# Netzteil defekt ?? Anzeichen ?



## Alex0309 (11. April 2011)

Hi , ich habe zwar schon im Be Quiet Support mein Problem geschildert  , aber habe bisher erst eine Antwort bekommen . Also mein PC funktionierte ganz normal . Am nächsten Tag wollte ich ihn wieder starten und es rührte sich nichts.
Das heißt doch ,die Lüfter drehten sich , aber eher in Stromstößen , die Beleuchteten Lüfter *flackerten*.
Auch die *Power LED leuchtete nicht*. Außerdem fährt der Pc nicht hoch.
Als ich nun , mit der Notmaßnahme den Netzteil-schalter umlegte , drehten die Lüfter kurz auf voller Power.

Ich wollte den PC morgen zum Händler bringen ,allerdings ist er etwas weiter weg (ich wohne auf dem Land).
Und wollte bevor ich dahin fahre nochmal fragen, da ich ansonsten gleich ein neues Netzteil kaufen kann.

Es handelt sich hier um das 
Be Quiet E5 600W  ( ca. 3 Jahre alt)

Restliche Daten wenn es hilft

Cpu: Intel E6750 2,66 GHZ
Graka  GTX 460
3 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
250 GB Samsung HDD

so ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen , ob wirklich das Netzteil das zeitige gesegnet hat.

gruß Alex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

Wenn ein Rechner schon Startprobleme hat deutet vieles schon drauf hin, besonders wenn er nach mehreren Versuchen doch startet. Genau könnte man es nur sagen wenn man Netzteil oder Rechner gegenchecken würde. Mitunter kann auch eine Notkonfiguration ( nur das absolute Minimum verbauen ) da schon Aufschluss geben wenn er damit startet. Wie sieht das Mainboard aus, sind dort ev. aufgeblähte oder geplatzte Elkos zu sehen


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2011)

hast du vieleicht irgendwo einen kurtzschlus gemacht?


----------



## Alex0309 (11. April 2011)

Nein , eigentlich nicht , habe auch eine Schutz-Steckdosenleiste. Ich habe nur am Samstag eine neue Lampe in mein Zimmer gebaut und musste natürlich den Strom abknippsen , allerdings war der PC aus und ich hatte das schonmal gemacht und es ist auch nichts passiert. Bei sowas bin ich nämlich echt vorsichtig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

Hattest du den Rechner öfters über die Steckdosenleiste vom Strom getrennt? Wenn ja wäre es ein Anzeichen für den Kill, ich hatte mal damit ein Enermax dazu gebracht das es nach 4 Monaten zu Manitou mußte.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2011)

> Nein , eigentlich nicht


 bist du dir da sicher?
wen du den compur anmachst dan rich mal am netzteil ob da ein komischer geruch RAUS komt.


----------



## Joel-92 (11. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hattest du den Rechner öfters über die Steckdosenleiste vom Strom getrennt? Wenn ja wäre es ein Anzeichen für den Kill, ich hatte mal damit ein Enermax dazu gebracht das es nach 4 Monaten zu Manitou mußte.


 
Es macht einem Netzteil doch nichts aus, wenn es immer über eine Steckdosenleiste abgeschaltet wird.

Ich habe meinen PC auch an einer Steckdosenleiste und immer nachdem ich den PC ausgemacht habe, schalte ich die Steckdosen-Leiste ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

Mein Enermax Modu mochte das überhaupt nicht, nach 4 Monaten startete der PC nur noch zufällig oder nach unzähligen Stratversuchen was sich aber imme rweiter verschlechterte


----------



## Alex0309 (13. April 2011)

Danke , für die Hilfe  ich habe jetzt ein neues Netzteil eingebaut und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Lag leider wirklich daran .
Aber naja egal der PC funktioniert wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

Hm naja die E5 Reihe war ja auch nicht so der Bringer. Hoffe du hast was vernünftiges verbaut damit es wenigstens genauso lange hält


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Ja die E5 hatten Temperaturprobleme, da war die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht ganz so ideal wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Quelle @Erzbaron!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Jep, die waren nicht so gut, war die letzte Arbeit von Topower für BeQuiet gewesen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Komisch erst letztens hat mich unser guter @Erzbaron zusammen geschiessen das er nicht Topower war mit den E5 sondern FSP!


----------



## Erzbaron (13. April 2011)

Die E5 sind von FSP und waren zusammen mit den P7 die erste Serie in der Post-Topower-Ära 

Und nein, die E5 hatten keine Temperaturprobleme ... die Chips für die Lüftersteuerung waren zu schwächlich dimensioniert und deswegen sind die häufiger draufgegangen 

Außerdem, wann hab ich dich denn zusammengeschissen? Ist ja garnicht meine Art


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Mit dem "zusammen geschissen" war ja auch nicht soooooooooo ernst gemeint! Naja wen die Lüftersteuerung verreckt ist hatte das E5 ein Temperatur Problem und ist hobs gegangen oder nicht???


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die E5 sind von FSP und waren zusammen mit den P7 die erste Serie in der Post-Topower-Ära


 
Bist du sicher?
Ich hatte bisher immer die Information, dass das E5 das letzte von Topower war.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Jep dachte ich bis zu letzte auch aber wie gesagt @Erzbaron hat mich letztens eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. April 2011)

jepp ich bin mir sicher 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt als BQ! die E5 ausgeliefert hat gabs von Topower noch garnix vergleichbares ... wobei, die haben bis heute noch nix wirklich tolles hinbekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Jop, stimmt, hab das mit dem P5 verwechselt, das hat Topower hergestellt und das P6 auch noch. 
Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht, was du hast, Topower hat doch für Tagan hergestellt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Aber Tagam war und ist nur Durchschnitt, gut das Piperock war ganz gut aber in letzter Zeit hört man so gut wie garnix mehr von denen. Die waren die ersten wo man die Stecker an den Kabeln austauschen konnte, super KM und die ersten wo man am NT von Mulit auf Singel Rail um stellen konnte. Ähnlich wie es jetzt be quiet bei den neuen P9 macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Öhm, die sind von Impervio, wenn ich nicht irre
Die Superrock sind von Enhance, aber nicht alle, glaub ich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

Ihr macht mir noch vettisch!! Früher gabs nur Stefan Payne der einem sofort sagen konnte wer welches NT mal gebaut hatte aber jetzt wirds mir hier langsam unheimlich!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Mich nervt es auch, wenn ein Anbieter gleich mehrere Serien von verschiedenen Herstellern hat und innerhalb einer Serie noch verschiedene.

Wird Zeit, dass man da mal eine Tabelle macht, die immer aktuell gehalten wir, damit man weiß, wer für wen was herstellt.
Das ist doch was für Erzbaron.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. April 2011)

Die "kleinen" Superrock von 400 - 600W sind von Impervio, die es ja leider nicht mehr gibt ... die "großen" (680W bis 1000W) sind von Enhance ... 

Topower made Tagan waren zum Beispiel die EasyCon ...

Aktuell fällt mir auf die schnelle nur ein Topwer ein welches aktiv verkauft wird, das Scythe Kamariki, wobei dies aber auch End of Life ist ... die Gouriki3 (Enhance) sowie die Chouriki2 (HighPower) sind deutlich besser und auf die ganz neuen Power Kingdom (ebenfalls Enhance) bin ich sowieso sehr gespannt 

edit: 

@ Quanti

So eine Tabelle, welche imm schön gepflegt und auf Stand gehalten wird ist eine sehr coole Sache, allerdings ist der zeitliche Aufwand um die Tabelle zu erstellen und zu pflegen enorm ... und da haperts dann bei mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> So eine Tabelle, welche imm schön gepflegt und auf Stand gehalten wird ist eine sehr coole Sache, allerdings ist der zeitliche Aufwand um die Tabelle zu erstellen und zu pflegen enorm ... und da haperts dann bei mir


 
Gibts denn so eine Tabelle schon, die man halt nur aktualisieren müsste?
Wer weiß denn, wer was für wen genau herstellt und in welchem Zeitraum?


----------



## Erzbaron (14. April 2011)

Das Problem ist die Aussagekraft einer solchen Tabelle, nicht wenige "Brands" wechsel durchaus innerhalb einer Serie den OEM, teilweise ist es auch auch kaum nachvollziehbar wer der wirkliche Hersteller ist weil dann was "nachgebaut" wurde ... ich erinnere da an XHY Power welche ein altes CWT Design "nachgebaut" haben ...

Das nächste Problem sind richtige Hersteller mit eignen Produktionsanlagen wie Jou Jye bei den ich neulichst gesehen hab das die ein Netzteil auf Basis der Seasonic S12II Plattform verkaufen... wobei ich auch nicht 100%ig sagen kann ob das wirklich made by Seasonic ist oder ein Lizenznachbau


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

Man muss halt schauen, wie "ausführlich" eine solche Tabelle sein soll, bzw. welche Informationen wirklich wichtig sind.


----------

